
Meet the Bisickle, a Commuter Bike Concept - jaybol
http://www.good.is/post/meet-the-bisickle-a-commuter-bike-concept/
======
philwise
This appears to be a bike designed by someone who has never ridden a bike, and
who never got a handful of bits of wood and mocked the thing up. For example:

1) The handle bars have two hand positions, yet no brakes. Dual brakes are
possible, but expensive, fiddly and don't work with hydro disk brakes.

2) No mud guards.

3) Why solid spoke carbon fiber wheels when stressed steel spokes work so
well?

4) Riding a bike with a 8 inch wide cross bar: a 10 minute mockup of this by
sellotaping a lunchbox to to crossbar of a normal bike would reveal why this
doesn't work

5) The saddlebag briefcase will interfere with your heel while pedaling:
panniers need to much further back.

6) No lights

~~~
joshrule
As for (3), the carbon fiber wheels are there, according to the video, to make
it easier to build them yourself. The designer wants people to be able to
rebuild wheels to fit current trends and/or changing riding conditions.
According to the designer, standard wheels are too difficult to maintain and
require specialized knowledge.

As an avid cyclist, though, I rarely do much to change out or even maintain my
steel-spoked wheels. Once they are well-trued, I usually leave them alone for
the season. I certainly never worry about my wheels not looking cool enough.

------
epo
Low maintenance, water resistance and ride quality is everything in commuter
bike design. Electric assist pessimises the first two aspects. Plastic
construction seems nice but how does it ride on less than perfect roads?

Traditional bike design is refined through the ages, changing it without a
good usability reason will be a tough sell. I'd like to try a prototype on
cobbled streets in the rain.

------
pmccool
I don't understand how this is a step forward; ease of manufacture, maybe? It
doesn't strike me as being any more reliable, comfortable or efficient than
any other electric-assist bicycle. I do like the thought that's gone into the
various luggage compartments, though.

And I really don't get the CF wheels. They're about the last thing I'd want on
a commuter bike.

------
babo
Imagine this with a heavy blow of sidewind...

------
ljf
love the idea, but after trying to ride a 'wide bike' before (with extra large
distance between the pedals) I can tell you it's a real pain. it might be an
ok position for sitting on a Harley, but not for peddling with any efficiency.

some nice features though, would love to see a prototype made.

------
joshrule
According to the video, the bike weighs 27kg, which seems a bit heavy for easy
pedaling. Add in all your daily luggage and you're pedaling around with
something like 35-50kg of extra weight. Except in really flat areas, that
seems like a lot to ask of someone.

------
nl
Movie about the bike by the creator:
[http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu121/karlmcintyredesign/...](http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu121/karlmcintyredesign/?action=view&current=Bisickle.mp4)

------
jpr
I would like to know why the designer thinks this is better than a normal bike
that is properly outfitted for commuting purposes.

